# Reviving An Old Computer (gaming)



## Game (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys, i just got this old pentium 4 that im using right now, and its really nice, im a light gamer, nothing like crysis settings expected. Well, anyways the pentium 4 is nice for my light gaming, but if i upgrade the graphics card, it shud over kill my light gaming because i play old games like Warcraft 3. And, i wanted to get a very good card for my computer, but im no expert on cards, so can u guys help me? Right now i got a sis 661 fx chip set, and its pretty horrible at gaming, even light gaming. =/

Again im a noobie at this, but if u need any info please tell me, after typing this ima open up my computer to check the psu shud be over 250 tho, heres some basic info tho.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/23/2009, 20:06:58
       Machine name: OWNER-E407A9EA9
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: AWARD_
       System Model: 661M04-GX-6LH
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
             Memory: 736MB RAM
          Page File: 295MB used, 1050MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: SiS 661FX
     Manufacturer: SiS
        Chip type: SiS 661FX Rev 01
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_0C56105B&REV_00
   Display Memory: 32.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Default Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 
      Driver Name: SiSGRV.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.3600 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 6/24/2004 22:06:34, 809472 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: sisgrp.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 6/24/2004 21:59:28, 218112 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71ED9-2070-11CF-FB7D-5C2CA1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1039
        Device ID: 0x6330
        SubSys ID: 0x0C56105B
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_D ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG1_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

please tell if u need more info, i really wana make something out of this p4 without having to buy a nice gaming cpu xd.


----------



## Zatharus (Mar 24, 2009)

Finding a decent old AGP card is not impossible, thankfully. You can still find an old nVidia 7000 series or an ATI Radeon 3000 series GPU around for around $100.

Here are a few examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133176

- or - 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102730

Be warned that you may also want to look at upgrading your PSU as well. You most likely will be able to get by with anything above 300w (with a Radeon 3650 for example), but a high efficiency 400-500w PSU can also be had for under $100.


----------



## Game (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply zath, Much appreciated, Do you think my psu would be enough to handle it though? or i really should go for the 400-500 psu Thanks. Ill open up my computer tomorrow, first thing ill check the psu i think its 400w , isn't that standard for a p4?

EDIT: Those Cards seem to be like the best agp cards, and my psu probably might not be able to handle it, so i looked for another one and found this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131134

It has good reviews, and im pretty sure even if my psu was low i would be able to support it with a p4 what do you guys think? Reviving my Pentium 4 for only 44 bucks for light-average gaming is a good deal i think. xD


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Mar 24, 2009)

The SAPPHIRE 100228L video card you are looking at requires a 450 Watt or greater power supply with 30 Amps on 12 volt with 2x4 power connector recommended.

The PNY VCG76512SAPBA video card you are looking at requires a minimum of a 300 Watt power supply.


----------



## Zatharus (Mar 24, 2009)

The Radeon 3650 should be ok on a 300w PSU. It depends on how many other components (hard drives mainly) you are powering as well. With a single hard drive and CD/DVD drive, you should be fine. If it turns out to be a 400w; no problem.  For the 3850 series, you will need a larger PSU.

I have seen some P4 systems with meager 300ish watt power supplies. It depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 24, 2009)

You'll be needing more power. Also, you'll need to make sure you have one of these slots on your motherboard:

This: (PCI-Express)






Or the maroon slot in this picture (it can be any color): (AGP)






Oh, and don't get a PCI-Express 2.0 card, it won't work properly.


----------



## Backwoods166 (Mar 24, 2009)

Game said:


> Thanks for the fast reply zath, Much appreciated, Do you think my psu would be enough to handle it though? or i really should go for the 400-500 psu Thanks. Ill open up my computer tomorrow, first thing ill check the psu i think its 400w , isn't that standard for a p4?



those cards are not high power demanding cards.  You can always just buy the new card and see if it works while gaming.  There is no reason to upgrade your PSU before testing.

edit: did we find out what you had for a PSU?  I am under the impression it is unknown and I see some responses by very knowledgeable people claiming an upgrade is needed??


----------



## Game (Mar 24, 2009)

Your info and speed replys are very nice guys xD. I made a edit in that older post, with a video card i was aiming for a budget of 50 $ on a agp card, since warcraft 3 is a 8 year old game. xD That link in the old post is where it is, what do u guys think about it? The sapphire card is great, but i could probably still run through warcraft 3 with a breeze with the power color card right? Correct me if im wrong.


Edit: Psu Is unknown, i will open it up tomorrow, but its over 250+ psu for sure no questions asked it can support a sis fx 661 chipset so ya. I'm pretty sure i can support the power color card, that i planned to buy on my budget of 50 bucks, but i need your guys opinion on it, i dont really need a saphire card xD.


----------



## Zatharus (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, the X1650 pro would run WoW just fine.  You could even run it on something as meager as an old GeForce 2 though I would not recommend it.


----------



## Game (Mar 24, 2009)

Is installing a AGP Card easy? I've never installed anything in a computer so does anyone have like a dummy guide to installing agp card?  I've decided on my own opinion to give this "Power color" Card a try and i'll purchase it tomorrow probably. Thanks for all your help xD Newegg ftw!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 24, 2009)

Backwoods166 said:


> edit: did we find out what you had for a PSU?  I am under the impression it is unknown and I see some responses by very knowledgeable people claiming an upgrade is needed??



Well, if it's 250W and he wants to run one of the above cards an upgrade is necessary. I did find this card that might work with a 250W PSU though: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130210



Game said:


> Is installing a AGP Card easy? I've never installed anything in a computer so does anyone have like a dummy guide to installing agp card?  I've decided on my own opinion to give this "Power color" Card a try and i'll purchase it tomorrow probably. Thanks for all your help xD Newegg ftw!



Oh yeah, it's real easy, shouldn't be any trouble at all. 

EDIT: Oh, and by the way, that card requires a 350W PSU or better.


----------



## Game (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi guys, I just ordered that power color card i found, and it should come in about 2 days, But i was wondering, when i get the card do i just turn off cpu and pop open case then remove my old card and then put in new one?
Becuz my comp was prebuilt... and dont i have to first uninstall the sis 661 fx thingys? or can i just remove them directly from comp and just slip in the new card? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Zatharus (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, power down your computer first.  Then you just have to install the new graphics card into the available AGP slot.  Your SIS 661FX chip is an integrated graphics controller on the motherboard.  There is nothing you can uninstall (except the driver).  You may have to deactivate the SIS graphics in the BIOS though.


----------



## Game (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, all of you best computer forums i ever came to! I'll be sure to report back once i get my card, and ill see how installations come through xD. Thank you all! I hope this video card will really do something :X.


----------



## Zatharus (Mar 25, 2009)

Good luck on the install!


----------



## Game (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys i got the card the next day morning! new egg is so fast! well, i got eveyrthing nice but i installed the card wrong =/ the computer doesn't even detect the card as new hardware, and when i plugged in the disc to install it it can't detect the card in there either, ive plugged it in a black agp slot in my comp, i meet all the requirements for the card, 256 ram memeory 300 minimum psu and pentium 4 so i plugged it in all good but why is my comp not detecting it !?!?!? I know that once the card is in i have to remove my vga monitor cord and plug it into the graphics card bay, but when i do that the monitor doesn't even work!!!!!! so then i have to plug my vga cord back into the original slot, so can someone please help me?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 25, 2009)

Game said:


> Hey guys i got the card the next day morning! new egg is so fast! well, i got eveyrthing nice but i installed the card wrong =/ the computer doesn't even detect the card as new hardware, and when i plugged in the disc to install it it can't detect the card in there either, ive plugged it in a black agp slot in my comp, i meet all the requirements for the card, 256 ram memeory 300 minimum psu and pentium 4 so i plugged it in all good but why is my comp not detecting it !?!?!? I know that once the card is in i have to remove my vga monitor cord and plug it into the graphics card bay, but when i do that the monitor doesn't even work!!!!!! so then i have to plug my vga cord back into the original slot, so can someone please help me?



There's four possible issues I can think of if you don't get ANY video out of the new card. The first thought would be a dead card, but I wouldn't jump to conclusions about that right away. 

Another issue could be that your power supply isn't powerful enough. I was waiting to hear what your PSU was and then was going to find out how many amps were on the +12V rail, but it looks like I was a bit late (basically, watts aren't all that matters when it comes to power supplies.)

Also, it possible that it's not plugged in correctly, try taking the card out and installing it again if you haven't already.

Also, you may have to go into your BIOS and find a setting to give your APG card priority over your integrated graphics. Unfortunately I can't really walk you through the BIOS as BIOSes differ greatly from each other, but there should be a setting available. If all your parts are fine this would be the most likely issue.


----------



## Game (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for replying ill list what ive done
I went on my bios and set it for init display agp it was originally, the pci
Then, i kept on installing it and it fits tight and hard in all perfectly...
I suspect its the power supply here, let me post my psu's specs
MODEL: PM-S320U (320W MAX)3.3V 4V 12V -5V -12V 5VSB PS-NO
xTreme switching power supply
so maybe a dead card? i have no idea please help!


----------



## Zatharus (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you have any other machine that you could try the card out in?


----------



## Game (Mar 25, 2009)

ya i got a dusty old pentium 3 computer i got right here with me, but it doesn't seem to have a agp slot so how can i locate it becuz i simply cannot find one ... o.o

EDIT: ALL i can locate is 4 pci slots, the old old one and this computer is old so possibly it may not have a agp slot? cuz where the bays are for inserting the graphics cards, there is no agp slot near them so wdf? O.O


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 25, 2009)

Game said:


> Hey thanks for replying ill list what ive done
> I went on my bios and set it for init display agp it was originally, the pci
> Then, i kept on installing it and it fits tight and hard in all perfectly...
> I suspect its the power supply here, let me post my psu's specs
> ...



More info is needed on the PSU, more specifically, how many amps are available on the +12V rail?


----------



## Game (Mar 26, 2009)

THANKS SO MUCH GUYS! I FINALLY GOT THE CARD WORKING, it works like a beauty! Couldn't be more happy with results, big change from my sis integrated chip. Just popped it in, but turns out it has a fan on it so it needed more juice, so all i had to do was connect a male mole connector to it from my psu, its a bit noisy, and the cpu gets a bit hot from it, but man its worth it . Thanks all first product from newegg.com and i couldn't be happier xD.


----------



## Zatharus (Mar 26, 2009)

Glad to hear it!

Enjoy the card.  It is a huge upgrade from the SIS.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 26, 2009)

Game said:


> THANKS SO MUCH GUYS! I FINALLY GOT THE CARD WORKING, it works like a beauty! Couldn't be more happy with results, big change from my sis integrated chip. Just popped it in, but turns out it has a fan on it so it needed more juice, so all i had to do was connect a male mole connector to it from my psu, its a bit noisy, and the cpu gets a bit hot from it, but man its worth it . Thanks all first product from newegg.com and i couldn't be happier xD.



Glad to hear it workin' for ya. Have fun with it!


----------

